# Advise with menopur injections.



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello ladies,
My DH has delivered my 2nd injection of menopur this afternoon and we are seeking advise to make it easier. Today some of the fluid came back out, and im already quite sore. I'm trying to stay smiling but im not very good with needles at the best of time ... I guess after all this treatment it will be kill or cure hahaha.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi

I alternate sides when am doing mine only advive is just to make sure the needle is in fully b4 pressing on the plunger, am lucky to be able to do them myself think my DP would be too worried about hurting me, u can maybe ask the chemist if there is any cream u can use that may numb u a bit or help with brusing.


good luck
shell


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, I think he is trying to be gentle and not push it all the way in. Fingers crossed tonight will work better, last nights injection site isn't as sore as Saturdays so he's improving on a daily basis ;-) I keep thinking it would be easier to administer myself but I'm not that brave yet...one day though. 
The NHS has accepted us so quickly that I feel caught in a whirl wind of treatment without having done enough research first! We have another syringe to administer when (if) we get the go ahead, any tips for this as 250ml seems a lot of fluid!!!
Thanks, Hels.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Welcome to the madness of IVF. my DH has done all of my jabs as I can't face them at all. Did you not downreg first? We start on suprecur then move to menopur as the stimulating drug? Maybe you are on short protocol which I don't know anything about??    I do find the jabs sore and sometimes weep, I have    Before with them. I do find, as a general rule they get less sore but I found my legs bruised and I couldnt find space for them! We alternate legs too and I ice mine first which I think can help. Your DH is maybe trying to be too gentle when actually getting the needle in has to be quite quick and then gradually inject the fluid, we hd good nights and bad and could never work out what made a good one? There are some videos on YouTube that may help. 


I had a total needle phobia before this and I still never look but it has cured me of that   


It is hard, your emotions are all over as well so don't be top hard on yourself. I used to lay on the sofa and watch tv while he did it for distraction.


Good luck with it and you will find this site so helpful
Xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Tiny21, there seem so many variations to treatment and to date I don't know much about mine. I've just started the injections for IUI and we have scan booked for Sat to see if we can continue. I only have one working tube so if I ovulate on my left side there isn't any point continuing, and the nurse said they will probably stop all further IUI attempts and move me over to IVF. If I have over 6 follicles there is talk of moving this session treatment straight to IVF but I'm not sure what this entails (other than the obvious petri dish). It would be a shame to go a week into treatment to then have it stopped, and we have been offered two IVF sessions on the NHS. 
I kind of get the impression that this is a test run to see how my ovaries work in more detail, and to see how I react to the drugs ... I'm not holding out much hope for success :-(
I'm very glad I found this site!!!!
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
That makes sense now as you will be just be stimulating your ovaries. You never know you may only need this   


If you did get more follies you would need your eggs collecting, usually under sedation, though some do it with general or without then they will put with the sperm and see how many fertilise and then monitor them and decide when to put them back in, usually a 3 or 5 day transfer. At 5 days they are called blastocysts or blasts and more clinics now seem to try to get to this stage as results are better. 


Fingers crossed for you, there is so much information on here sure you will find lots of help
X


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hels try pinching the fat near your belly button (should you have any) and injecting there.  Its less painful there, also tell your DH to push the plunger right in and leave the needle in for a couple of seconds after so nothing comes back out.  Good Luck xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the tips  just to say I'm due the trigger shot today or tomorrow so looking forward to an end to all the needles hehehe. 
Best wishes to you all,
Hels x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck, the trigger shot is great, knowing that the jabs have ended, make sure you do it on time, keep us posted with how many eggs you get, fingers crossed


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi tiny21, just to keep you updated ... I took my trigger shot last night (much better than the menopur injections!) and had IUI at lunch time today. I take another 'trigger shot' next Monday so can't test until the 18/8 ... very unfair, everyone else seems to have a 2ww but mine's nearly 3 :-/ 

At the scan yesterday my lining was 8.1 and I had a 17mm and 12mm follicle on my right (working side), and 12,10,10 on left. My 17 had grown from 12 in 2 days so they didn't want it too big as I can't utilise those on my left. 

All very exciting!!! How are you doing with it all? xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Glad it went well  
I didn't realise you were IUI, my IUIs never involved injections! Sounds good, enough follies for IVF there! 


Good luck, the wait is horrendous, join a 2ww board to try and keep you sane!


----------

